# Help me please



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm trying to describe a piece of music I'm working on, but I don't have anything to upload (ie. a score) to show people how the piece goes. How would you go about describing one of your own pieces without such an aid? I've never actually written any of my music down, I just improvise. If I play a series of notes that sound like a good theme, I just remember them by ear and play them next time.

Apologies if that sounds confusing, it's the only way I can describe my predicament.


----------



## Barry (Jul 3, 2009)

I think if you intend to have others play it, you'll have to put it in notation or at the very least an audio recording


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I quite agree with Barry ... 

I have to improvise frequently in my church organist position - the services are always recorded so I can later retrieve what I played and then notate it. I would be at a loss for words trying to describe what I had last played. 

With today's advanced technology, it's easy to get a basic recording of what we play - there are a host of inexpensive portable digital recorders - even a very basic voice recorder will be able to capture the basic notes (good sound quality at this point is unnecessary) or melody so it can be notated.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I've printed out some blank staffs so I can attempt to notate the main theme at least, so that's a start.


----------

